# Duluth Minnesota 2015 City Deer Hunting Season Begins September 26th



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

<http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/outdoors/hunting/3843028-organizers-expect-another-good-city-deer-hunt>

http://tinyurl.com/pp7l87c

In other news the 'footer' Walter J. McCarthy Jr., laid up in Superior WI since May 31st was fit out this past week and loaded a Wyoming coal cargo Saturday 9-19 at Midwest Energy in Superior - photo attached:

20150919-MidwestEnergy-WalterJMcCarthyJr.jpg (166.4 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista - San Diego area - California


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Has opened down here unofficially as driving home last night my daughter hit one with her car.
Deer did not fair well and the car is now in the shop getting extensive repairs.
Did not keep for eating!!!


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

lakercapt said:


> Has opened down here unofficially as driving home last night my daughter hit one with her car.
> Deer did not fair well and the car is now in the shop getting extensive repairs.
> Did not keep for eating!!!


My wife was driving across Cannock Chase at night when a stag jumped the hedge and landed on the bonnet of her car,trashing the bodywork and injuring himself terribly.The poor thing was struggling in the road crippled and trying to stand.Luckily the vehicle following her was a Park Ranger who despatched the stag,calmed Lynne and saw her on her way.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a cousin who lives in Virginia Minn, and works night shift in Duluth, he is now on his sixth car in two years


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes I lived in Duluth 30 years. I discovered the methods to avoid hitting deer:

1 - have after-market REALLY BRIGHT highway driving lights. Rarely do deer jump out in front of cars coming from both directions at once. Buy good ones and transfer them to new cars. 

2 - Slow Down! 

There was no rule you HAD to drive the maximum speed posted.

I NEVER hit a deer, one of my sisters did with my '63 VW bug.

That is NOT because I did not see deer, but rather that I did and had enough time to slow down or even stop.

Being young and foolish once I hit and killed a farm dog.

I quit being foolish.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

You will be amiliarwith the keg of worms then?


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Walter J McCarthy Jr*

Walter J McCarthy Jr arrived in Duluth at 1900 September 24, 2015. She loaded her coal cargo in Superior last Saturday the 19th. So that is five days which is normal time. Across Lake Superior, through the Soo Locks, down the St Mary's River to and across Lake Huron to Port Huron, then down river to the plant. I do not know specifically which electric power plant she went to in Michigan. But they all are alongside the St. Clair River, Lake St. Clair and Detroit River. 

Attached:

20150924-Piers1-WalterJMcCarthyJr-+54F-RainLightening.jpg (67.1 KB)
Rivers.jpg (57.8 KB) 

Greg Hayden


----------

